
Russia spies may be chatting with 'tasty morsel' Snowden - jamesjyu
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/06/25/us-usa-security-snowden-russia-idUSBRE95O1DG20130625?feedType=RSS&feedName=worldNews
======
Nrsolis
I wouldn't call it speculation. If Snowden didn't understand that he's too
valuable a target for any country with a halfway functioning intelligence
service, he's naiveté must be completely unbounded.

Intelligence services spend YEARS and FORTUNES trying to recruit and develop
sources like Snowden. To have one drop in your lap? With detailed knowledge of
the most secret org of your primary geopolitical adversary?

C'MON MAN.

You do understand that people sometimes are killed to get this kind of
information, right?

~~~
rhizome
I guess, but this whole "may be" story is a red herring.

------
SeanKilleen
Yet another article focused on the man instead of the issue.

The U.S.'s obsession with celebrity gossip fodder makes it far too easy for
news outlets to focus on the low-hanging fruit, the story that more closely
aligns with an already-determined narrative. If Snowden's story was published
as a TV drama right now, you could hear the selling points: "Fugitive on the
run from the state!" "Spy intrigue!" "Hero or villain?" "Man or legend?"

...None of that has to do with the issue that that Snowden exposed, the
inherent secrecy of the court system that allows it to happen, and efforts to
reverse what a large portion of the American public views to be
unconstitutional/undemocratic behavior by a country that lectures the opposite
to other nations.

There are so many interesting and important issues to unpack in this whole
ordeal. I wish we could trust the media to unravel these complex issues
instead of spoon-feeding us the easy story. We ingest our own ignorance as a
result.

------
epoxyhockey
This is complete speculation. As of last check, no one is able to confirm that
Snowden was even on the flight _to Russia_ from HK.

~~~
joelrunyon
Well, he's definitely IN Russia - [http://www.cnn.com/2013/06/25/politics/nsa-
leak/index.html?h...](http://www.cnn.com/2013/06/25/politics/nsa-
leak/index.html?hpt=hp_t2)

I think the flight you're referring to was the one from Russia --> Cuba.

~~~
epoxyhockey
I'm trying to find the article, but reporters apparently showed photos of
Snowden to passengers disembarking from the original HK flight and no one
could confirm they saw him on that flight.

I guess, though, that Putin would know if Snowden was in the airport area or
not and would not lie about it.

~~~
meepmorp
> would not lie about it.

Why wouldn't he lie about it? It's a free chance to screw with the US, and
if/when the truth comes out at most he can say he was misinformed, and give a
bit of a chuckle.

I'm not saying he is lying, but there's no good reason to assume he isn't.

------
zabraxias
This entire thing reads as a smear job which is quite a shame.

~~~
meepmorp
How is it a smear job?

At mos, it's the press being distracted from the content of the allegations.
But it's a fairly uncontroversial observation that Snowden would be someone
that a variety of foreign intelligence services would at least be interested
in talking to.

~~~
rhizome
Should those stories receive more commentary, be posted more often, than those
focussing on the content of the leaks?

~~~
meepmorp
No, but what does that have to do with whether or not this article is a smear
(which is the context of my comment, where the person I was responding to
thought the article was a smear).

Shitty, lazy reporting? Sure.

------
guelo
Fuck. Going to Russia might have been a fatal mistake.

------
rhizome
Same sources as those promoting the US intelligence agencies agendas:
"officals," always unnamed, and usually "former."

Why post this garbage, James?

